# What trees to grow for beauty and shade?



## round_rock_ray (Feb 7, 2015)

I bought 32 of farm land that's mainly native grass in Rogers Tx and it has a few small trees along the fence line. Eventually I like to have a 5 ac micro farm and the rest of the land to grow hay. 

Now my question is whats a good tree to plant for shade? I'm looking for something that grows quick, somewhat strong, and won't harm farm animals. I live in the usda zone 8b


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

How big of a tree do you want to grow? Personally, I like redbud-_Cercis canadensis._ It grows fast, but isn't overly tall. It has fairly large, heart shaped leaves and pretty pink flowers in the spring. And as far as I know, it's safe for all livestock. Plus it's native in parts of Texas.


----------



## round_rock_ray (Feb 7, 2015)

Medium to large


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

We have two gingko trees. They are stunningly beautiful and are known to be exceptionally hardy to all kinds of stressors apparently. I don't know how fast they grow because they were planted here years ago. But I love them.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Members of the poplar family grow quickly and can get quite tall. This family includes aspens. Catalpa is also one that grows fast and can get fairly large. Royal empress tree is another one that grows fast.

One thing you want to check is to be sure that whatever you plant that it's not going to create a problem for native trees. For example, we have a lot of Norway maple in this area. It will outcompete native maples and isn't really a food source for wildlife. If I remember correctly the reason for importing it was because we were losing the elm trees to Dutch elm disease. So, it was brought over to replace them because they grow quick and provide shade. It's not considered an invasive species in many places.


----------



## DETMAN (May 22, 2014)

Take a look at the Texas eco region map and you will see Rogers is in Prairie country. Trees can be difficult to grow there after all it is prairie because there is insufficient year round moisture to produce a forest. Some trees do grow there but do require a little help to get established. I would think a native tree perhaps a Texas red oak or even a live oak.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Glad I live here then, I plant trees that will give back in food, fruits and nuts. Only ornamental trees are very close to the house. I did plant a few trees for special woods like alder and cedar. Birches for bark....James


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The best bet would be to get in touch with your County extension office. Also contact several nurseries. Having a tree grow and having a tree grow well are two different things. There are trees I will plant here that I would not plant twenty miles away simply because of the type of soil. Go to your local pro's, they know what their doing.


----------

